# Location Of Wiring Harness In 2000 Chevy Silverado



## ckines (Jun 9, 2009)

Does anyone know where to find the factory trailer wiring harness under the dash of a 2000 Chevy Silverado? I am trying to install a Prodigy brake control and cannot find the wiring harness under the dash. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

ckines said:


> Does anyone know where to find the factory trailer wiring harness under the dash of a 2000 Chevy Silverado? I am trying to install a Prodigy brake control and cannot find the wiring harness under the dash. Thanks for any help.


Prodigy makes vehicle-specific wiring harnesses that plug into the controller and the other end is specific to the fuse/electrical block under your dash. They only cost about $15, so they are well worth the money. It took me all of 15 minutes to install the controller and get it properly wired and working.

Most places that sell the controller also sell the harnesses. Look here ($14): RV Parts Outlet

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## ckines (Jun 9, 2009)

Scoutr2 said:


> Does anyone know where to find the factory trailer wiring harness under the dash of a 2000 Chevy Silverado? I am trying to install a Prodigy brake control and cannot find the wiring harness under the dash. Thanks for any help.


Prodigy makes vehicle-specific wiring harnesses that plug into the controller and the other end is specific to the fuse/electrical block under your dash. They only cost about $15, so they are well worth the money. It took me all of 15 minutes to install the controller and get it properly wired and working.

Most places that sell the controller also sell the harnesses. Look here ($14): RV Parts Outlet

Hope this helps.

Mike
[/quote]
So it plugs into the fuse panel? I was looking for a pigtail or something under the dash. I wanted to check before I bought it and it not work. Thanks I'll look at the fuse panel.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

You may also have to add a fuse or attatch a wire on a stud in the main fuse block under the hood for the charging lead.

John


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

ckines said:


> Does anyone know where to find the factory trailer wiring harness under the dash of a 2000 Chevy Silverado? I am trying to install a Prodigy brake control and cannot find the wiring harness under the dash. Thanks for any help.


Prodigy makes vehicle-specific wiring harnesses that plug into the controller and the other end is specific to the fuse/electrical block under your dash. They only cost about $15, so they are well worth the money. It took me all of 15 minutes to install the controller and get it properly wired and working.

Most places that sell the controller also sell the harnesses. Look here ($14): RV Parts Outlet

Hope this helps.

Mike
[/quote]
So it plugs into the fuse panel? I was looking for a pigtail or something under the dash. I wanted to check before I bought it and it not work. Thanks I'll look at the fuse panel.
[/quote]

I know my 2004 had a pigtail out of the box and tucked up under the plastic below the steering wheel..........it was a simple plug in.....


----------

